
The resource leak bug of our civilization (2014) - panic
http://countercomplex.blogspot.com/2014/08/the-resource-leak-bug-of-our.html
======
panic
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8679471](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8679471)

